# Spring



## Eldar (Mar 20, 2015)

When you live in a country like Norway (with 9 months of winter and 3 months of poor sledge conditions) you really appreciate the miracle of spring. One of my favourite times is when the hepatica, this tiny, fragile and delicate flower penetrates the layers of dead leaves and rubble on the forrest floor and raise to the sun.

It would be nice to see some of your spring images.

1DX, 100mm f2.8L IS Macro
1/125s, f6.3, ISO640


----------



## andarx (Mar 23, 2015)

Just checking... by kranjay, on Flickr


----------



## NancyP (Mar 27, 2015)

Which reminds me...once more it is Bug Spray time! I treat my nylon shirts and pants and wool socks with permethrin to ward off ticks (the major health issue) and chiggers (the major P-O'ed issue, especially as they make you itch where the sun don't shine..).


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 27, 2015)

sigh....

It's -6C, snowing, and over a metre of ice in the bay behind the house....

tell me more about this mythical thing called spring....


----------



## Eldar (Mar 27, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> sigh....
> 
> It's -6C, snowing, and over a metre of ice in the bay behind the house....
> 
> tell me more about this mythical thing called spring....


He he, life is hard ...

We were well on our way to a nice spring, when the Weather Gods decided it was time to teach us a lesson. We got 30 inches of snow in one night/morning. Total chaos. And whatever had come out of the ground at that point was totally massacred.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 27, 2015)

Here's my favorite spring shot from February 8th of this year, which is during our Winter-Spring-Winter-Spring-Winter to Summer period that goes from January to April. We go from 30F to 90F and back and forth many times until suddenly it's 90F and raining everyday. I'm not sure we really have seasons, just hot, less hot, and cool days.

This is a pair of Spring Snowflake(s), a tiny flower the size of a small berry, and one of my favorite subjects. Taken at 1:1 with 5DIII+180 macro @ f/8, 1/30s, ISO 400 +1EV:


----------



## rpt (Mar 27, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > sigh....
> ...


I dont know about spring. It went from a comfortable period that is sometimes referred to as "winter" to summer in a matter of 3 days! I wore a sleeveless sweater on just one day this "winter". 

Today the high is a pleasant 34C (94F) with a low of 21C (69F). The birds are chirping, the flowers are blooming, the butterflies and bees are back. I guess technically it is spring


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 27, 2015)

Swallowtail



Swallowtail Butterfly © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 27, 2015)

For me, spring comes when the snow melts, the creek floods, and over a one week period everything explodes into green.

These shots are from a week apart last April.


----------



## rpt (Mar 27, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Swallowtail
> 
> 
> 
> Swallowtail Butterfly © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


Lovely picture.

OK you win. I believe in spring. I also believe that the major element in spring is Fe.


----------



## rpt (Mar 27, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> For me, spring comes when the snow melts, the creek floods, and over a one week period everything explodes into green.
> 
> These shots are from a week apart last April.


Hmmmmm, I don't know about snow, but I think your camera is suffering from BCTMP.

Brown coloured thing (in the) middle (of the) Picture.


----------



## dcm (Mar 28, 2015)

A sure sign of spring - the ducks have returned to my backyard pond.


----------



## Eldar (Mar 28, 2015)

I´m in my cabin in the mountains, -5C outside, 30-40 knots winds and heavy snow ... No Spring in sight ...

Excellent wine though


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 29, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I´m in my cabin in the mountains, -5C outside, 30-40 knots winds and heavy snow ... No Spring in sight ...
> 
> Excellent wine though



Just started here in California


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 30, 2015)

Poppies in California's Gold Country



Poppies 1286 DXO LR V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2015)

Eldar said:


> I´m in my cabin in the mountains, -5C outside, 30-40 knots winds and heavy snow ... No Spring in sight ...
> 
> Excellent wine though



Cozy 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 30, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies in California's Gold Country
> 
> 
> 
> Poppies 1286 DXO LR V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Strikingly beautiful photo, Keith


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 2, 2015)

Spring lambs in Great Dug Dale, one of the many remarkable glacial valleys cut into the Yorkshire Wolds.

Canon 5DII + 24-105L 1/200, f5.5, ISO 100. An example of why I prefer the 24-105 over the other 24-70 standard zooms: this was at 93mm.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

Apple tree in blossom. Not really a spring shot since it was taken this past February, but faux spring or no it definitely looked and felt like spring. Taken in Victoria, British Columbia.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

Magnolia blossoms. Again not really a spring shot since this picture was taken this past February in Victoria, British Columbia, but it certainly felt like spring.


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 7, 2015)

dpc said:


> Magnolia blossoms. Again not really a spring shot since these pictures were taken this past February in Victoria, British Columbia, but it certainly felt like spring.


dpc, that second shot is excellent! I really like the way you used a telephoto to compress the blossoms and the warm light really enhances the photo.


----------



## dpc (Apr 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Magnolia blossoms. Again not really a spring shot since these pictures were taken this past February in Victoria, British Columbia, but it certainly felt like spring.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dabsond (Apr 7, 2015)

Spring at Prime Hook NWR, Delaware USA. Canon T3/EF75-300, 120mm, f6.3, 1/320 sec, ISO 100

Photo by Conny Dabson.


----------



## chrysoberyl (Apr 7, 2015)

The rare Sweet White Trillium.

John


----------



## dpc (Apr 8, 2015)

Crocuses


----------



## ecka (Apr 8, 2015)

5D Mark II + Sigma 150mm F2.8 EX APO DG HSM Macro



IMG_3929 by ecka84, on Flickr


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

ecka said:


> 5D Mark II + Sigma 150mm F2.8 EX APO DG HSM Macro
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3929 by ecka84, on Flickr



Nice! I like it.


----------



## rpt (Apr 9, 2015)

Eldar said:


> When you live in a country like Norway (with 9 months of winter and 3 months of poor sledge conditions)...


Ha! Ha! Ha! ;D ;D ;D

I like your sense of humour.


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 9, 2015)

Finally some melting..... but tonight it is snowing again.....


----------



## dpc (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Early spring in rural Saskatchewan
2. Spring breakup on the Bow River at Banff


----------



## davelawrence8 (Apr 9, 2015)

The ponds and lakes are unfrozen, the rain and fog returns, and the birds are coming back to Michigan. The trees will start blossoming here soon, too, through May.


----------



## MJ (Apr 9, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> For me, spring comes when the snow melts, the creek floods, and over a one week period everything explodes into green.
> 
> These shots are from a week apart last April.





Great photos, Don! 

And it really is incredible what can happen over a week's time! Yet another reminder of how fast time passes!

cheers


----------



## MJ (Apr 9, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Poppies in California's Gold Country
> 
> 
> 
> Poppies 1286 DXO LR V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Gorgeous! Great colors, framing, everything!







dpc said:


> Magnolia blossoms. Again not really a spring shot since this picture was taken this past February in Victoria, British Columbia, but it certainly felt like spring.





dpc said:


> Crocuses



Great stuff, dpc!


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 10, 2015)

Something a bit different. 6D with 100/2.8L. Tabletop.


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 10, 2015)

50mm SMC Takumar @1.4


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

bigdaddy said:


> 50mm SMC Takumar @1.4




I like this. I appreciate the bokeh and the general analog-like texture.


----------



## dpc (Apr 11, 2015)

MJ said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > Poppies in California's Gold Country
> ...



Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## bigdaddy (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks dpc, 

after seeing all your all of your great shots, that really means something. 

bigdaddy



dpc said:


> I like this. I appreciate the bokeh and the general analog-like texture.


----------



## donn (Apr 11, 2015)

Love spring! Canon 6D with 100mm 2.8L 
ISO 400 
1/80
F8


----------



## dpc (Apr 16, 2015)

Lily


----------



## ecka (Apr 17, 2015)

dpc said:


> ecka said:
> 
> 
> > 5D Mark II + Sigma 150mm F2.8 EX APO DG HSM Macro
> ...



Thanks. I'm glad you do .


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 19, 2015)

Spring! The ice is melting and the geese are back


----------



## dpc (May 6, 2015)

Lilac


----------



## AshtonNekolah (May 7, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Here's my favorite spring shot from February 8th of this year, which is during our Winter-Spring-Winter-Spring-Winter to Summer period that goes from January to April. We go from 30F to 90F and back and forth many times until suddenly it's 90F and raining everyday. I'm not sure we really have seasons, just hot, less hot, and cool days.
> 
> This is a pair of Spring Snowflake(s), a tiny flower the size of a small berry, and one of my favorite subjects. Taken at 1:1 with 5DIII+180 macro @ f/8, 1/30s, ISO 400 +1EV:



sweet man.


----------



## Eldar (May 8, 2015)

I am trying to figure out how to use the wide(est) angle on the 11-24mm. For those of you that have not tried, I can assure you, 11mm is extremely wide.

Global warming is screwing up our regular perception of the seasons, so this looks more like early June than early May. The good thing about this lens is that it includes so much of the background, which adds to the story.

5DIII, 11-24mm f4L @ 1/60s, f5.6, ISO100


----------



## Maximilian (May 16, 2016)

Discovering the MFD and open aperture of my 35/2 IS USM 

almost at MFD, 1/1600, 2.8, ISO100, on tripod with remote because of tiny DOF


----------



## Eldar (May 16, 2016)

Good to see some activity on this thread again.

When I grew up here in Norway, we always wondered if the birch would be green in time for our national day, May 17th. In recent years, that has not been a problem. Global warming is really happening and we should all be concerned. But the upside for us Norwegians is that spring comes early. This year, not only will the birch be green, but we already have lots of flowers, including my favourite, the Lily of the Valley.

1DX-II, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II


----------



## lightthief (May 16, 2016)

Hi,

thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures.
I add some of my shots - taken some days ago. I hope, you like it...

5DIII
8-15L & 85LII

Have a nice day!

lightthief


----------



## Click (May 16, 2016)

Eldar said:


> Good to see some activity on this thread again.
> 
> When I grew up here in Norway, we always wondered if the birch would be green in time for our national day, May 17th. In recent years, that has not been a problem. Global warming is really happening and we should all be concerned. But the upside for us Norwegians is that spring comes early. This year, not only will the birch be green, but we already have lots of flowers, including my favourite, the Lily of the Valley.
> 
> 1DX-II, 100-400 f4.5-5.6L IS II



Lovely. Nicely done, Eldar.


----------



## dcm (May 16, 2016)

Allium. 1DX2, 100L, handheld, overcast.


----------



## hne (May 17, 2016)

The time between hackberry and lilac blossom is fantastic. This year it lasted only about a week instead of three and about three weeks earlier than usual.


----------



## dpc (May 17, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 17, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 17, 2016)




----------



## dpc (May 17, 2016)

One of my neighbours enjoying a fresh spring morning.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Click (May 24, 2016)

dpc said:


> One of my neighbours enjoying a fresh spring morning.






Very nice pictures, dpc.


----------



## dpc (May 24, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > One of my neighbours enjoying a fresh spring morning.
> ...




Thanks!


----------



## dpc (May 30, 2016)

Lupins 
Male American goldfinch in a pine tree


----------

